
Jailed Huawei Workers Raised a Forbidden Subject: Iran - ipsocannibal
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/25/technology/china-huawei-iran-arrests.html
======
balola
Li's case generated huge backlash in China last year, at the time it was
perceived as a disgruntled employee being shamelessly persecuted after he
demanded to be compensated as per law, had he not record the meeting and later
present it as evidence, it was widely believed that he could have been
convicted for extortion in this mere labor dispute. Huawei was given the name
"Prison .Co" for a series of jailings involving the company's employees and
jornalists, NYT then claimed it lost favor in China which was quite an
overstatement.

However this report has shone new light on the case, apparently he wasn't
arrested for the alledged extortion, but for that sensitive geopolitical
incident. Li should feel lucky that this key info wasn't exposed back then,
otherwise he would certainly have lost all public support.

------
LegitShady
paywall

edit: how can I access this blocked content without giving the NYT my
information or installing a browser add on?

~~~
greenyoda
From the HN FAQ (link at bottom of the page):

 _Are paywalls ok?

It's ok to post stories from sites with paywalls that have workarounds.

In comments, it's ok to ask how to read an article and to help other users do
so. But please don't post complaints about paywalls. Those are off topic._

\----

The NY Times paywall is easily circumvented by blocking JavaScript and
cookies, which can be done on a per-site basis using a browser add-on like
uMatrix.

~~~
notimetorelax
Thank you. I’ve been trying to something that would work on iOS. Does anyone
know an iOS browser that would allow that?

